# PVC pipe fleece cover?



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

So I want to make a tube to go inside Dexters PVC pipe bridge for 2 reasons
1) he always makes a mess in there and it seems like it would be easier to just replace a fleece lining
2) don't the pipes get cold in the winter? will this help?

Idk ANYTHING about sewing, but it doesn't seem like it would be too too hard?
Does anyone even get my idea? :lol: 
like this thing (thanks google):









But then like, wrap it around the edge of the tube and put elastic on the inside of the fabric tube so that it stays attached?

What do you guys think haha


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

It shouldn't be too hard to do at all. Just make the fabric 12.4" wide by however long + about 4 inches to give you 2 inches on either end to wrap around. Sew a casing on either end to put the elastic in, then fold the 12" side to meet and sew it shut. Shouldn't take more than 20 minutes. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There are many chin people who sell fleece covered tubes. 

The simplest way to make it is sew a tube about 6" longer than double the length of the tube. Put it through the tube, then over the outside of the tube and over lap the fleece on the outside.


----------

